# Những loại dây đồng hồ da gây thương nhớ cho người dùng



## avocado (31/8/21)

Những loại dây đồng hồ da gây thương nhớ cho người dùng Một chiếc đồng hồ đẹp và chất sẽ được đánh giá dựa trên 2 yếu tố đó là mặt đồng hồ và dây đồng hồ. Mặt đồng hồ thường được sổ tay bìa da tp hcmthiết kế chuẩn form theo các thương hiệu bán da và phần dây có thể thay đổi tùy theo sở thích. Những năm gần đây chất liệu dây da đồng hồ lên ngôi và được nhiều người yêu thích bởi cái “chất” hào phóng và bụi bặm. Tuy nhiên cần biết chọn loại dây da phù hợp nếu không sẽ vô cùng “kệch cỡm”. Vậy dây da đồng hồ loại nào tốt, có những loại nào? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Các loại dây da đồng hồ thịnh hành nhất hiện nay Dây da đồng hồ được phân loại dựa trên chất da và được chia làm 3 loại. Mỗi loại có những ưu nhược điểm riêng và phù hợp với những đối tượng khách hàng khác nhau. Dây da đồng hồ Simili Dây da Simili là tên gọi chung cho các kiểu dây da đồng hồ được làm từ chất liệu giả da, giá sổ tay bìa da chúng còn có tên gọi khác là faux leather hoặc pleather. Đặc điểm nổi bật của dây đồng hồ Simili: – Giá thành rẻ. – Chất da cứng dễ bị đứt gãy, nứt nẻ bề mặt. Chất da này thường được sử dụng cho các loại đồng hồ rẻ tiền. – Cấu tạo một mặt là da, mặt dưới thường là lớp vải lót dệt kim bằng sợi Polyester, sau đó sẽ nhuộm lên từ 1 đến 2 lớp nhựa PVC để tạo độ bóng. Dây da đồng hồ PU PU là một loại da tổng hợp và được phủ lên bề mặt một lớp nhựa Polyurethane (PU). Đặc điểm của dây da PU: – Mềm, khá giống với da thật nếu như không tinh mắt thì khó có thể phân biệt được. Độ bền cao, dễ vệ sinh, lau chùi. – Có độ dẻo, dễ bị kéo dãn nên hay bị biến dạng sau một thời gian sử dụng. – Giá thành rẻ hơn da thật, đắt hơn simili. Da PU dễ bị bong tróc và nứt bề mặt nếu không được bảo quản cẩn thận, tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ quá cao… Dây đồng hồ da thật – Là loại dây đồng hồ được làm từ các loại da tự nhiên như da bò, da cá sấu hay da đà điểu. Dây da thật càng dùng lâu càng đẹp, có độ bền và dẻo dai nhất định. Dây đồng hồ da thật được chia làm 3 loại: Dây đồng hồ da bò thật: Loại dây này mềm, mịn và có giá thành tương đối cao. Vân da đặc trưng với những lỗ chân lông tròn, thẳng khá đều nhau. Da bò có độ bền cao và dễ tạo kiểu nên được nhiều người ưa chuộng nhất. Dây đồng hồ da cá sấu: Đặc điểm nhận diện là lớp vân da cá sấu đặc trưng phần bụng với những ô vuông lớn, bề mặt bóng đẹp. Dây da cá sấu mỏng nhẹ tạo cảm giác mềm mại khi sử dụng. Mặt trên là da cá sấu, mặt dưới sẽ được làm từ da bò mài mỏng. Dây da đồng hồ đà điểu: Loại dây da này không được phổ biến do da đà điểu khá dày và cứng. Nó phù hợp hơn với những phụ kiện thời trang khác như giày và túi xách. Tuy nhiên vẫn có những mẫu dây đồng hồ đà điểu được sản xuất phục vụ cho những người thích sự độc đáo và phá cách. Nên chọn loại dây da đồng hồ nào? Thông thường khách hàng thường bị phân vân khi chọn chất liệu da phù hợp. Đôi khi có sự so sánh về giá cả của chất da thật và giả da. Lời khuyên cho các bạn là nên đầu tư cho một chiếc dây đồng hồ da thật. Tiền nào thì của nấy, số tiền bỏ ra có thể nhiều hơn một chút ở thời điểm hiện tại nhưng đổi lại là sự thoải mái. Chưa kể đế dây da thật có độ bền cao gấp nhiều lần so với chất giả da. Thay 2 – 3 lần dây giả da mới phải thay dây da thật 1 lần. Vậy đâu là chất liệu khiến bạn “đau ví” hơn. Dây đồng hồ da thật mang lại đẳng cấp cho người sử dụng. Có sang trọng, có phong cách, có “chất” tùy thuộc vào cách phối đồ của bạn. Khi sử dụng dây da đồng hồ cần lưu ý những gì? Để bảo quản dây da đồng hồ và tăng tuổi thọ cho chúng thì khi sử dụng bạn cần lưu ý một số nguyên tắc sau đây: Thứ nhất: Đặc tính da thật dễ bị nhiễm ẩm và nấm mốc nên cần được bảo quản nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát. Hơn nữa đồng hồ là đồ điện tử cũng cần tránh xa môi trường ẩm ướt. Khi dây đồng hồ bị ướt nên lau bằng khăn bông mềm và để khô tự nhiên. Tuyệt đối không được phơi nắng hay dùng máy sấy. Tác động nhiệt khiến bề mặt da bị nứt và nhanh hỏng. Không nên đeo đồng hồ dây da cả ngày, bìa da đựng hồ sơsau 4 tiếng nên tháo ra 1 lần để cho da thở và làm bay hơi lượng mồ hôi trên tay bạn. Thi thoảng nên đánh bóng dây da đồng hồ bằng một số loại sáp để đảm bảo độ bóng đẹp cũng như cấp ẩm cho da không bị khô.


----------

